# cross breeding jewel and rainbow cichlids



## elessars_patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

Our jewel cichlid is carrying eggs and shall be laying them soon, is it possible for a male rainbow cichlid to fertilize them? If so then would it create a cross species or be either a jewel or rainbow?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

2 species crossed create hybrids. Not a species in the true sense of the word.


I'm not that sure if jewels and rainbows could cross breed. They are from very different genus'. So I doubt it. Also creating hybrids is a highly emotive issue in fish keeping, cichlid keeping especially. With malawis it happens naturally and in tanks is common, it sorta goes on unnoticed. With the african riverine fish and the Americans, it's something the majority of keepers are against. Blood parrots and flowerhorns are two very common ones. Most 'true' keepers are really against it. Blood parrots in particular are seriously f**ked. They can't close their mouths properly, they have a lot of internal issues, lowered immune systems for example. 

If they do cross breed, then DO NOT sell the babies. Even better destroy the eggs before they hatch. Just put them in with other fish and they will eat the eggs. It's a great food source for them. But to be honest I don't think the eggs would be viable anyway. The two fish are way too different.


How do you know your jewel is carrying eggs?

To be honest they don't look any different from normal. AT ALL. All female egg laying fish are carrying eggs except for the couple of weeks after they lay. If she's looking fatter than normal it could be bloat, constipation, or a whole number of internal issues.


But yeah I doubt it's because she's carrying eggs, because if she's never laid eggs shes been carrying since she was mature


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont think they will breed as well,two totally different fish.many people on here know i keep parrots and also know i am aginst hibrids.my parrots are always laying eggs and my con and severums always show an interest in them.i always take them away from her to stop cross breeding.

parrots come with all kind of problems,i do have to show them a bit more special care than the other fish.if people tell you that hibrid parrots are easy to look after tell them they dont know what they are talking about.

i am with mike on this dont cross breed them,you could end up with problems.plus are you sure the juwel has eggs.what diet are you feeding your chap.:2thumb:

on a sad note i lost one of my rainbow cichlids today,the male is now on his own.she was an old gal, good inins


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

which rainbow cichlid are we taliking of Herotilapia? i doubt there would be cros fertilization.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mine was herotilapai...


----------



## elessars_patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

Herotilapia multispinosa are the rainbow ones

and we know she is carrying as we checked with the local fish breeder


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Female cichlids are ALWAYS carrying. Unless they have layed in the last few weeks. That is why females always look rounder than males not by much but males are more streamlined. The only time the females slim down is just after they have layed eggs. Then they start producing more again near enough straight away. This takes up to 3 weeks in most cichlids

If she looks fatter there could be a problem with her.



This local fish breeder. What fish do he/she breed? Breeding guppies etc, is a lot different to breeding cichlids. The signs of a female guppy about to give birth is that she becomes very fat. With female cichlids you won't notice any difference except right before she lays where you will see her spawning tube. This will be a little pink tube just before the tail fin. She will also get a much more intense colour. She will gain wait but you should not be able to see any size difference. If she gets bigger there is a problem. She may have bloat, dropsy, constipation to name but a few. She could even be egg-bound which is rare and will almost certainly cause death.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike can s/a c/a get bloat it not something i have come across only in malawis.it was something a never had with my malawis but know it is common in them.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, any fish can get bloat. Just malawis are very prone to it.

I've only ever had it in one fish. It was a gold severum who used to swallow air. Dunno why. Wasn't an oxygen issue within the tank. Stupid fish would just go up to the surface and suck down air


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

bloat is down to diet or not.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

can be caused by diet.

In my sevs case. The swallowing air damaged him internally and his stomach became inflamed. Not true bloat but a similar condition.


----------



## elessars_patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

The local fish breeder is giles barlow from barlows aquatics, theyve been going years and hes had everything fish-wise even some really rare stuff. Shes laid her eggs now we think coz shes guarding her 'nest' and has gone very vibrant and is territorial


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

she will die for them eggs,cichlids make the best parents..


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds like she was egg bound then. This will cause them to blow up like a balloon. Depending on how long and how bad she will either fatten up a little or really fill out and look similar to pearlscale goldfish. You were quite lucky to still have her. Most egg bound fish will die because of the internal mix up it causes. Similar to reptiles in that it causes big internal issues.

If she's passed her eggs though she should be alright. Just hope it's done no major damage


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i think this of my salvin sometimes,as you know mate she is a strange shape.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> i think this of my salvin sometimes,as you know mate she is a strange shape.


 
I think your's just might have a swollen stomach. If she's egg bound to that extent then I'd be surprised if she was still alive. Salvini are prone to dietry problems initially but settle down with age. She just might not have adapted


----------

